# Construcción de un conversor DC-DC



## shadow (May 15, 2005)

Hola de nuevo.. 
Esta vez me gustaría preguntar como se puede construir un conversor simple de corriente continua, la batería de la que dispongo es de 12V y 5A, y necesito un voltaje de salida de 3,6V y 2A. ¿Como se puede lograr esto?

Gracias..


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Podrías utilizar un zener como regulador y la corriente la manejas con un transistor de potencia, aunque lo malo es que este tipo de regulación serial no es eficiente y se perderá mucha potencia en forma de calor, creo que lo mejor que puedes utilizar es un conversor DC-DC.


----------



## shadow (May 17, 2005)

Okis, gracias...

Ya buscare a ver que encuentro para hacerlo y si tengo alguna duda ya preguntare aqui...


----------



## eserock (May 20, 2005)

Ese problema lo resuleves facilmete con un circuito integrado LM317 que es un regulador variable de voltaje, y maneja el ranbgo entre 1.2 volts y 17 volts el circuito es muy sencillo si quieres el diagrama te lo puedo hacer llegar, pero si te es mas facil hay muchos diagramas en la red. el 317 se presenta en dos encapsulados diferentes una para corrientes hasta 1.5 amperes y otro que manejas  creo que hasta 5 amperes ya sabes segun el fabricante.


----------



## shadow (May 21, 2005)

He estado mirando el "LM317" que me dijiste y he encntrado ste esquema en google -> http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuenteLM317_transist.asp, pero creo que es para un voltage de entrada de 220V - 110V... me gustaria que me pasaras el diagrama que tu tienes para así poder compraralo y ver como funciona bien todo... mi e-mail es -> 






Muchas Gracias...


----------



## eserock (May 21, 2005)

Hola ya vi el diagrama y es correcto , solo que ah arman una fuente de alimentacion desde la linea de voltaje domestica, lo que tu debes armar es la siguiente parte, despues de los diodos marcados d1-d4 esta un capacitor c3 de un lado conectado a los diodos y del otro a tierra es ahi donde debes aplicar tu voltaje de bateria y desde ahi construir, para ajustar el nivel de voltaje exactamaente al que necesitas varias r6 y con un multimetro lees que el valor sea el correcto y listo  te queda tu fuente si tienes problemas por la corriente solo buscas  el LM317 en la presentacion T03 que soporta  mas del doble de corriente
saludos desde Mexico


----------



## shadow (May 23, 2005)

Oki, muchas gracias por la ayuda cuando tenga los componentes y lo monte ya te dire el resultado... 

Saludos..


----------



## Raflex (May 28, 2005)

Con el LM317 pueden regular el voltaje de 12v a los 3.6 que necesitan, no requieren de alimentacion de AC, en la hoja de datos viene el diagramade conexion, que no es mas que una resistencia y un potenciometro, conectan la entrada y con el potenciomentro ajustan el regulador para obtener la salida.


----------



## myesid (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, he revisado este tema y yo tal vez les puedo decir que hay un integrado de referencia MC34063A; que es un convertidor DC DC muy muy eficiente, tal vez en sus paises si lo puedan conseguir ya que aqui en Bogota D.C no lo he logrado conseguir.

Si saben de algun lugar o persona donde pueda conseguir este integrado se los agradeceria, ademas este integrado ya ha sido probado por muchas personas he visto varios videos y es estupendo 

Saludos desde Bogota Colombia


----------



## CEGO87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Si mal no recuerdo el LM318 tiene una salida de hasta 5 amp,
respondo a pesar de que el origen del tema tiene varios años...


----------

